

From Good to Great: 5 part series on better CSS with Compass and Sass - perezd
http://blog.derekperez.com/tagged/compass-sass-good-to-great

======
endlessvoid94
As someone who only knows enough CSS to rip apart templates and customize
them, this is really cool. thanks.

------
illicium
I'm not sure I understand why precompiling CSS mixins and inheritance are a
good idea. If you can define multiple classes for an element (which can
override each other), why bother?

~~~
oscarduignan
Chris Eppstein (develops compass) does a great job breaking down the why (for
tools like sass in general) here =>
[http://chriseppstein.github.com/blog/2009/09/20/why-
styleshe...](http://chriseppstein.github.com/blog/2009/09/20/why-stylesheet-
abstraction-matters/)

